# Posts Since Last Visit



## fredtgreco (Nov 5, 2005)

You asked for it - or at least you asked for it so long ago that you forgot! 

During our brief stay with PHPBB, there was a function to show not just "Today's Posts" but the posts and threads that were added since your last visit.

Well -- IT'S BACK!! There should now be a link next to the Today's Posts that will essentially pull up new posts since your last visit. 

Have fun!


----------



## blhowes (Nov 5, 2005)

You can ignore my question in the U2U thread.


----------



## brymaes (Nov 5, 2005)

Sweet! Been missing this feature!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 5, 2005)

Awesome! Thanks Fred!


----------



## StudentoftheWord (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Awesome! Thanks Fred!



Amen!  What she said...(or he...)


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 6, 2005)

If something like this were on my plate we'd probably all have to learn to read Swahili or something. Fred, you are good; a man of many talents.


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 6, 2005)

Cool feature


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LawrenceU_
> If something like this were on my plate we'd probably all have to learn to read Swahili or something. Fred, you are good; a man of many talents.


----------



## BrianBowman (Nov 6, 2005)

Wonderful Fred,

Are you doing "raw programming in php/mySql" to make this happen -OR- just tweaking parms/templates in a pre-programmed Web Forum Framework?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 6, 2005)

Away from PB a few days and a lot of changes! with this I can see how hopelessly behind I am on threads (no way I'll catch up); ignorance was bliss.


----------



## Puddleglum (Nov 6, 2005)

Sweet! Very helpful.


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 8, 2005)

How long does this refresh?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 8, 2005)

When I sign in, I get nothing. Because I was last active 30 seconds before when I was signing in. I think this feature is useless in my case...


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> When I sign in, I get nothing. Because I was last active 30 seconds before when I was signing in. I think this feature is useless in my case...



Then you need to spend more time between logins.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 8, 2005)

I don't think so, Fred. Because the second I sign in the ticker at the top says last active either THAT minute or at most the previous minute. It has been this way since we went off the XMB the first time, and came back. It used to be that when I signed in, before I ever refreshed the screen, the "last active" time read, oh, for example, the day before when I was last on. No more. Now (and for the past what, year?) it just records me as "last on" pretty much as of the minute I hit the Index page, a few seconds before I get logged on and the page jumps.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> I don't think so, Fred. Because the second I sign in the ticker at the top says last active either THAT minute or at most the previous minute. It has been this way since we went off the XMB the first time, and came back. It used to be that when I signed in, before I ever refreshed the screen, the "last active" time read, oh, for example, the day before when I was last on. No more. Now (and for the past what, year?) it just records me as "last on" pretty much as of the minute I hit the Index page, a few seconds before I get logged on and the page jumps.



You might want to try logging out, clearing cookies and reloging back in.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 8, 2005)

My cookies get deleted whenever I (or my wife) shut down IE. Which happens several times each day as we trade the computer.


----------



## JohnV (Nov 9, 2005)

Fred:

Can you briefly explain the Stats Calendar, please? Am I reading it right if I see it telling me the number of new members that day, the number of threads active that day, and the number of posts entered that day?


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> My cookies get deleted whenever I (or my wife) shut down IE. Which happens several times each day as we trade the computer.



Bruce,

It does appear as I look at it that the "Last Active" indicator does show the present time. But the Posts Since Last Visit does not use that time for me, rather it uses the actual last time.

Can you confirm this for you?


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> Fred:
> 
> Can you briefly explain the Stats Calendar, please? Am I reading it right if I see it telling me the number of new members that day, the number of threads active that day, and the number of posts entered that day?



John,

I know it is new members and new posts per day. I also believe it is new threads, not active threads (judging from today's Stats).

Also, there is a yearly view, that you can see if you click the link at the center bottom:


----------



## gwine (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> ...



What I am seeing is that every time I enter a thread it makes the time I entered the thread the time for the "Last Active."


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 9, 2005)

I just clicked it. I found 2 posts. 9:46, 9:47. I logged in about 3 minutes ago (max) after several hours away. I can see from Today's Posts that there have been multiple threads with comments...

Fred, don't worry about this. The "Todays" work just fine for me.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 9, 2005)

Hmm. This is beyond me. As you can see below, the last active updates for me to the minute, but the Posts since last visit still works.


----------

